# Alarm Clock Ringtones?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am on Liquid ICS 1.5 and was wondering what the best way is to make an alarm ringtone and put it on the phone?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## kr0n (Jul 12, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I am on Liquid ICS 1.5 and was wondering what the best way is to make an alarm ringtone and put it on the phone?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


I like to use a chunk from a song. To do this I use Audacity with LAME installed. You can get all that here http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

Load the song into audacity, highlight a 30 second piece of it and go to File>Export. You can save it as an MP3. From there make a folder on your SDCard called "alarms" (without quotes) and put it in there. You should now be able to select that as an alarm. If you don't see it, reboot your phone.

Edit: Keep in mind I'm doing this from memory (I'm at work so I don't have the software in front of me) so my instructions may not be 100% dead on when it comes to exporting the mp3


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

kr0n said:


> I like to use a chunk from a song. To do this I use Audacity with LAME installed. You can get all that here http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Load the song into audacity, highlight a 30 second piece of it and go to File>Export. You can save it as an MP3. From there make a folder on your SDCard called "alarms" (without quotes) and put it in there. You should now be able to select that as an alarm. If you don't see it, reboot your phone.
> 
> Edit: Keep in mind I'm doing this from memory (I'm at work so I don't have the software in front of me) so my instructions may not be 100% dead on when it comes to exporting the mp3


thanks I will give that a shot


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

you can do the same thing on your phone with the app ringdroid. gives you the option to set as alarm, notification or ringtone

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ringdroid&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5yaW5nZHJvaWQiXQ..


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

redbelly said:


> you can do the same thing on your phone with the app ringdroid. gives you the option to set as alarm, notification or ringtone
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ringdroid&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5yaW5nZHJvaWQiXQ..


Sweet thanks!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------

